# Scoring on free wood in the old back yard.



## ammaturesmoker (Oct 28, 2017)

i have issues every few years with the Box Elder Maples that are basically weed trees her in Utah. I have smoked with them in the past and liked it. But I did not know I had it growing in between my neighbors yard and mine. Turns out my neighbor thought they were mine. They are actually on his property. But he is an old man and cannot do the work. However these trees were going over his garage and knocking off the siding on portions of the roof. I offer d to cut down three trees with 8 inch thick bases. Next week I am taking out a Cherry tree that was supposed to be a dwarf but turns out after 5 years can still hit 30 feet. And finally I am cutting down some wild mulberry and will set that out tomseason as well.back yards are awesome!


----------



## pumpkinseed (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm jealous. 
I have a neighbor that is planning to take down a crabapple tree and I can get some of it if I help.  I got some cherry from my sister-in-law a few years ago.
Not quite the amount you're getting though.  

But my smoker is electric so I don't need so much. I would like a neighbor to take down a hickory but I don't think we have a lot of that in the neighborhood. If only buckthorn and dutch elm killed trees were good for smoking.  Sigh.


----------



## smokie1 (Oct 28, 2017)

No wood from the back yard for me, but just had a friend at work give me about 20 lb of mesquite. :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have oak trees in my yard & when I trim them they get dried & into the Lang they go!
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 29, 2017)

My neighbor took out a big maple a year ago and I'm still smoking it in the offset. She still has piles of wood in her yard and I might try negotiating to get some of that.


----------

